# Japanerin malt Bild vor ihrem Selbstmord...



## BLUEYE (27. November 2007)

Ich habe ein Video auf Youtube gefunden und würde gerne eure meinung dazu hören... 
Es geht um folgendes. Ein Mädchen in Japan soll vor ihrem Selbstmord ein Bild gemalt haben. Wenn man dieses  5 Minuten anguckt, soll es sich verändern. 
Der Link ist  hier.
Das ist KEIN Video, dass euch erschreckt oder sonstiges. Das Bild wird auch nicht durch das Video verändert, es ist ein Bild. Ihr könnt auch auf Pause drücken, der Effekt tritt trozdem auf. 

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## GreatJ (27. November 2007)

...oh man.

jaja wieder so ein video/bild mit einer gaaaanz düsteren geschichte.

es passiert...nichts!
das ist eine ganz normale reaktion vom menschlichen hirn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

ich hab mir das 6 minuten lang angeguckt....
.....und nichts ist passiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE: bist du auf kaffee-entzug? war ich auch ne zeitlang, da hab ich sachen gesehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (27. November 2007)

Friss mal Instant Pulver weil du grad keine Tasse und heißes Wasser hast und schau dir dann Kaptn Balu der Film an.....

Ich heule ja wirklich selten... aber das...


----------



## Huntara (27. November 2007)

Was soll man denn sehen können?


----------



## Isegrim (27. November 2007)

Den Text des Videouploaders zu lesen, kann manchmal ganz hilfreich sein:



> On a side note, the original poster confirmed on his/her comments board of the vid that he/she made up the suicide story.



Ist ein ganz normales lange-auf-etwas-schauen-und-dann-Augen-auf-etwas-Helles-richten-Bild, wie es sie zuhauf im Netz gibt. Bekannt ist z.B. das mit Jesus.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

uiiih i sach nur ...................hast du etwa zuviel The Ring gesehen .mensch mensch^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. November 2007)

Das mit dem Nachbild-effekt (oder wie auch immer das heißt) ist aber nicht das was erscheinen soll.
Das Bild soll sich verändern und zumindest bei mir hat es teilweise geklappt.
Das Gesicht hat sich leicht verändert so dass sie wie eine andere Person aussah. Einmal hab ich sogar eine Lockige Mähne erblickt die fast das ganze Bild ausfüllte. Ein anderes Mal schien sie zu altern.

Und nein, ich habe weder THC, Meskalin noch Adrenochrom in meiner Blutbahn.


----------



## Thront (27. November 2007)

ach schon wieder son kram, was das mit selbstmord zu tun haben soll weiss ich nicht, was man darauf erkennen soll raff ich auch nicht-
immer dieser mitleid-schwachsinn.


----------



## BLUEYE (28. November 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Ein Mädchen in Japan *soll *vor ihrem Selbstmord ein Bild gemalt haben. Wenn man dieses  5 Minuten anguckt, *soll *es sich verändern.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich etwas gesehen habe, oder dass ich die Story glaube. @Deadlift und Lurok. Aber beeindruckend finde ich schon, wie ein Video unser Gehirn "verarschen" kann... 

Eig wollte ich sowas hören wie von Thorrak, weil ich es interessant finde dass jeder etwas anderes sieht.


----------



## Huntara (28. November 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das mit dem Nachbild-effekt (oder wie auch immer das heißt) ist aber nicht das was erscheinen soll.
> Das Bild soll sich verändern und zumindest bei mir hat es teilweise geklappt.
> Das Gesicht hat sich leicht verändert so dass sie wie eine andere Person aussah. Einmal hab ich sogar eine Lockige Mähne erblickt die fast das ganze Bild ausfüllte. Ein anderes Mal schien sie zu altern.
> 
> Und nein, ich habe weder THC, Meskalin noch Adrenochrom in meiner Blutbahn.



Das mit dem altern hatte ich auch mal. Aufgefallen ist mir nur, das wenn man ganz am Anfang schaut, dass das Bild sehr scharf ist und wenn man vorspult bis zum Ende, ist es leicht unscharf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Deathtroll (28. November 2007)

lol bei mir funkt sowad irgendwie nie xD ich seh nix... naja ^^


----------



## Haxxler (28. November 2007)

Das mit Jesus is viel cooler ^^


----------



## Kaily (28. November 2007)

Und nein, ich habe weder THC, Meskalin noch Adrenochrom in meiner Blutbahn.

zuviel fear an lothing?

ich kann mir sowas keine 6minuten angucken da denk ich es kommt gleich sone the ring fresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerius (28. November 2007)

Also auch bei mir hat es sich verändert, allerdings ist das wie hier schon gesagt wurde nur ein trick unseres Gehirnes, das Menschliche Auge ist nicht darauf ausgelegt mehr als 2 Sekunden auf einem Fleck zu stehen, daher bewegt man es immer oder (ich weiß nicht ob das jeder kann) man lässt das bild unscharf werden, ich nenn dass immer ich träume. In diesen Phasen, in denen man keinen klaren Blick auf das bild hat scheint sich etwas zu verändern, das kommt allerdings daher dass man sich nur auf diesen einen kleinen Abschnitt konzentriert. Der Rest wird gleich wieder vergessen, da das Gehirn dies nicht als wichtig ansieht. Das hat was mit der Datenflut im Gehirn zu tun, welche es niemals auf einmal verarbeiten kann. 

Es sieht manchmal so aus als ist ein ganz anderes Gesicht da, oder sie wird älter oder zieht die Mundwinkel nach unten. Ganz kurz hab ich sogar einen Totenkopf also nur Ihren Schädel gesehen. Das ist allerdings von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden und hat viel mit Phantasie zu tun. Das mit dem Schädel ist wahrscheinlich auf die Vorgeschichte zurückzuführen, die einem eingeredet wird. 

Es ist sehr interessant, allerdings zeigt einem dass nur auf wie manipulierbar die Sinne sind. Bzw. wie das Menschliche Hirn funktioniert.


----------



## Deathtroll (28. November 2007)

ich frag mich wieso sowas bei mir nie klappt x)


----------



## Ambraka (28. November 2007)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> ich frag mich wieso sowas bei mir nie klappt x)




tja um es mit den Worten des Schwamkopfs aus zu drücken 

DU BRAUCHST EINE MEEEEEENGE FANTAAAAASIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Wenn ich mich dabei erschrecke komme ich vorbei und trete dir in den Arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

hä warum stellt ihr so ne scheisse hier rein?!ich hab nix gesehen^^

naja aber hab auch nur 1 minute ausgehalten anzugucken dann wurds mir langweilig xD

was soll denn angeblich passieren?^^


----------



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

also ich habs mir nochma angeguckt volle 5 minuten.

mir kam es so vor als würde ihr linkes auge sich bewegen und am ende lächelte sie sogar.

ansonsten nix,was habt ihr gesehen?^^

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hnNplKfY6O8&feature=related

da hab ich nen gruseliges video,am ende sieht man den geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. November 2007)

Kaily schrieb:


> zuviel fear an lothing?


Moment, willst du damit sagen man kann diesen Film zu oft sehen? Das halt ich für ein Gerücht.

Um auch noch eine Theorie aufzustellen, ich glaube das hat viel damit zu tun dass das Gesicht der abgebildeten Frau relativ ausdruckslos ist. Ich meine weder lächelt sie wirklich noch sonst irgendwas. Außerdem hat sie so ein 08/15 Gesicht ohne markante Merkmale. Da ist es einfacher daraus andere Sachen abzuleiten.

Und das mit dem unscharf werden hab ich auch oft gemacht. Zum Beispiel klappen bei mir damit die 3D-Bilder (Die Dinger mit den wirren Mustern, wo dann Delfine oder ähnliches Krimskrams erscheint) ganz gut. Nur ich nenn es nicht träumen, sondern schielen^^


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

genau wie GreatJ schon gesagt hat, is ne ganz normale täuschung durch das hirn. wenn man sogar fest daran glaubt das sich an dem bild was tut, "sieht" man das erst recht


----------



## D4mn 1t (28. November 2007)

Na ja ins Zimmer hängen würde ich mir das nicht, irgendwie beunruhigend auch ohne die Vorgeschichte


----------



## Huntara (28. November 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hnNplKfY6O8&feature=related
> 
> da hab ich nen gruseliges video,am ende sieht man den geist
> 
> ...



das ist aber schon unheimlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (30. November 2007)

Kaily schrieb:


> Und nein, ich habe weder THC, Meskalin noch Adrenochrom in meiner Blutbahn.
> 
> zuviel fear an lothing?
> 
> ...




haha und ich erst dann son hässliges Geschrei xD
Ich kann sowas nicht angucken ich muss lachen warum weiss ich auch nicht .... ich guckte auf meine wand da sah ich nix haha

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eQnfVzcIKjA&feature=related

haha ich musste lachen ich denke jetzt bekom ich'n schock auf einma tanzt der kleene rum haha


----------



## Fauzi (1. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe das Bild 3 Minuten angeschaut. Dann kam ein Text: "Ruf Chuck Norris und rette mich".

lol.


----------



## Huntara (1. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Bild 3 Minuten angeschaut. Dann kam ein Text: "Ruf Chuck Norris und rette mich".
> 
> lol.



Komisch, alle anderen haben nichts gesehen...Sry, aber das nehm ich Dir nit ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (1. Dezember 2007)

War ja auch ironie. ^^


----------



## TheHeretic (1. Dezember 2007)

hab mir das jetzt 5 min reingezogen, und bei mir hat sich schlicht nix verändert :/


----------



## Huntara (1. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> War ja auch ironie. ^^



lässt sich leider schlecht aus einem schlichten post erlesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (2. Dezember 2007)

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hnNplKfY6O8&feature=related
> 
> da hab ich nen gruseliges video,am ende sieht man den geist
> 
> ...



Das ist irgendwie...beunruhigend...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich finde das bild geil gemalt aber sonst auch nix ^^


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier mal mit diadem und halskette ^^


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

hm das bild gefällt mir so gut habs gleich mal als hintergrund genommen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Schonmal was von der Editier-Funktion gehört? DAS ist gruselig!

Da klickst du auf diesen Button, der nennt sich "Editieren" und dann kann man auswählen zwischen "schnelles Editieren" und "volles Editieren".

Uhhaaaoooor.... ich hab mir voll in die Hose gemacht, als ich das sah. o_O

[/ironie off]

So, BTT : Ich liebe solche Sachen, wo das Gehirn einen verarscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_EDIT: Boar, schon wieder. *auf klo renn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------

